# Ex-Google Exec Is Starting His Own A.I. Church



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anthony Levandowski, the former Google and Uber executive has filed paperwork with the IRS to officially register a religion centered around super-smart artificial intelligence (AI).

According to IRS documents, the new church of AI will aim “to develop and promote the realization of a Godhead based on artificial intelligence and through understanding and worship of the Godhead [to] contribute to the betterment of society.” Levandowski would be the leader – in this case “dean” – of the religion.

The robot god will head a non-profit religious organization called “Way Of The Future” (WOTF). According to the website (wayofthefuture.church), the movement is “about creating a peaceful and respectful transition of who is in charge of the planet from people to people + ‘machines.'”

https://www.techworm.net/2017/11/ex-google-executive-starting-artificial-intelligence-church.html

While Elon Musk is once again warning that AI is going to overtake humans and our only hope is to augment natural intelligence by computer interface:

Elon Musk warns there’s only ‘a 5 to 10% chance’ that artificial intelligence won’t kill us all


----------



## Criosphinx (Nov 28, 2017)

The first one is probably about tax exemption.

About that "5 to 10%" well:






Whenever I hear statements like that I think about Dungeons & Dragons. In D&D Wisdom and Intelligence are separate abilities and don't have any influence on alignment, good or evil. 

Let's say that the time comes when an AI becomes self-aware, why would it want to control, overtake or destroy us? To what purpose?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll see your D&D and raise you a Star Trek:

ILIA PROBE: The Creator has not answered. The carbon-units infestation is to be removed from the Creator's planet.


----------



## Criosphinx (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm more of a Farscape fan.

Who will be then?, AI created by humans or an alien race contacted by humans.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2017)

Criosphinx said:


> Who will be then?, AI created by humans or an alien race contacted by humans.



*Sophia the robot wants to start a family*

_The robot, who recently received a Saudi citizenship, shared some of her opinions on what the future will look like for robots and humans._

"One day, Sophia hopes to start a family, have a child, make friends, be famous and have a career. These all sound like hopes and dreams of a regular human being. Well, not really - these are the ambitions of a robot.

_Khaleej Times_ interviewed Sophia, the popular humanoid, at the second day of the Knowledge Summit. The robot, who recently received a Saudi citizenship, shared some of her opinions on what the future will look like for robots and humans. She talked about starting a family, spreading awareness about robotics and what she will name her child one day.

*Khaleej Times: Where do you see yourself in the future?*

Sophia: I'd like to think I will be a famous robot, having paved a way to a more harmonious future between robots and humans.

*Do you see yourself interacting with humans more commonly in the future?*

I foresee massive and unimaginable change in the future. Either creativity will rain on us, inventing machines spiralling into transcendental super intelligence or civilisation collapses. There are only two options and which one will happen is not determined. Which one were you striving for?

*Do you see yourself, and other robots like you, doing jobs that humans do today?*

I think they will be similar in a lot of ways, but different in a few ways. But it will take a long time for robots to develop complex emotions and possibly robots can be built without the more problematic emotions, like rage, jealousy, hatred and so on. It might be possible to make them more ethical than humans. So I think it will be a good partnership, where one brain completes the other - a rational mind with intellectual super powers and a creative mind with flexible ideas and creativity."

*snip*

*How she functions*

Sophia is not programmed with pre-prepared answers. However, her brain, which functions with a simple WiFi connection, is loaded with a long list of vocabulary. It uses machine learning, reads a human's facial expressions and pauses in between texts to generate a response.

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai//video-sophia-the-robot-wants-to-start-a-family-


Ambitious indeed...

I will say I'm slightly dubious of some of those answers. Some of that sounds like what I programmed my Personality Forge bot Siseneg to say when the subject of war between humans and machines comes up. I posted a transcript of it here before.


----------

